# StephieMarie78's Blog



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 23, 2007)

new blog!







This is my apartment! Where Me, Ron, Cody and our 3 bunnys Snoopy, Coco and Sadie Live!

Snoopy was adopted from the SPCA in St. Pete on Sat Aug 26th, 2006. Sadly atm I don't have any pictures of Snoopy when I 1st got him, my computer crashed and I lost them all. =( This is Snoopy Now. He is 1yr old and weights about 6lbs.





Coco I adopted from the Clearwater Human Society on Tuesday Oct 24th, 2006
This is the picture from when I got her.





Sadie I got from the St. Pete SPCA on Sunday May 13th, 2007. Here is her picture from the 1st day I got her.





Im unsure of Sadie and Coco's age but I was told by my vet he thinks they are both over a year old.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 23, 2007)

Other rabbits I've had.

Cooter and Daisy, both have passed on. This is the only photo that I have of Daisy and Cooter together.




I miss them both very much. We lost Daisy in 05 and then Cooter in 07. 
I love this photo of Cooter.







Blue she lives with my husband we got her in July 2nd, 2006


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 23, 2007)

Cages, mine have changed alot, i like to redo it.

Currently this is Snoopy and Sadies Cage







This is Coco's Cage


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 24, 2007)

I was really hoping to bond Coco in with Snoopy and Sadie. It does't look like that is going to happen. Coco and Sadie don't get along AT ALL. 

Coco is in a really multing bad right now, she looks rather sad lol. She still gets her play time everyday and she's seems to have stop sheading heavly for now but still look really bad. Her hair is very uneven. I usally keep her out of the living room cuz thats where Sadie and Snoopy play and she will poop everywhere, cuz she smells them.


----------



## polly (Jun 24, 2007)

Your rabbits are beautiful esp. your lionheads


----------



## Haley (Jun 24, 2007)

Im confused! I thought you wereoriginally keepingPeanut and then had to rehome him since he wouldnt bond with the others or something??

And why did you have to rehome Chloe bc of the landlord? Why just Chloe??


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2007)

Peanut got loose from his owners and than some how they found his real owners who took him back.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

How come you gave away Chloe but then got more rabbits? :?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 24, 2007)

I was going to keep Peanut, till we found out his owners had been trying to find him. They lived in our apartments and there son I guess was playing with him outside and he got away. We got a new manager here where I live and after we signed our new lease last month. I was told we could only have 2 animals. I talked her into 3. I had 4, so not like it's an easy choice to have pick one of you animals to rehome. I NEVER gave Chloe then got another rabbit. What is this pick on me?


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 24, 2007)

I think everyone just got a little confused on what happened to Chloe and Peanut (their stories).

I know that this "forum switch-over" thing has confused the heck out of me because posts were lost with stories and such.


No one meant to pick on you or sound harsh :?.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 24, 2007)

The whole to many rabbits started when new company did a walk-though in each apartment. I had 4 cages, since I had already seperated Snoopy and Chloe. She made a whole thing about it. Was going to make us pay extra each month and a deposit. We had just signed the new lease. Ended up having to pay a pet deposit and I agreed to rehome 1 rabbit. The lady that used to work here was our friend and so was the maintance guy they didn't care. I take care of my rabbits, it's not like i adopt an animal then decied i don't want it anymore.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

Im sorry-- I didn't know the story 

I hope theres no hard feelings...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 30, 2007)

actually i'm still a little ticked off about the whole thing to be honest. thought about not posting anymore. i have feelings and i already feel horrible about having to give her away at least i didn't let her loose. i have alot going on right now. i can't believe it's been six months since i left my husband. i still have yet to find a job. my rabbits are my life. i would never do anything to hurt them. maybe i should have been more descriptive in my posts. but i really felt like i was being berated. my boyfriend says i should care what other people think. but thats a problem i have i do care.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2007)

Sometimes things get confused in this was one of them. Alot got lost in the switch.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 4, 2007)

A few Coco Photos. She's finally starting to look better. I think she's almost done with her sheading.















I really love her new cage, she hops in and out of it doen't really walk up the ramp. Plus she's only in the cage when we are not at home or alseep. Now Sadie and Snoopy I leave the cage door open but they hardly come out. Lazy bunnys


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 4, 2007)

Your buns r sooo cute


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks =) We kinda stuck in this very small apartment right now. I can't wait to find a house to rent. But that means i have to get a job =( I enjoy being home with them during the day. I guess it will be like leaving your kid at the daycare for the 1st time. LOL Once we find a bigger place. Im going to make her a nic cage.


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

They all look so happy and healthy! I'm sorry you are having a rough time right now, but I am thrilled that you are still hanging around here with us!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 4, 2007)

new coco photos


----------



## Spring (Sep 4, 2007)

AWWWWW! So cute! Well worth the wait to see them! Give that little cutie a nose rub hehe!

!

Keep the pictures coming! 

:inlove:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 4, 2007)

and new sadie and snoopy, they were not very happy about having thier photo taken. so i'll have to try another day as sadie would not come out of the cage or litterbox lol


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful new photos!

I vote for some Sadie pics now


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 4, 2007)

haha no kidding im going to try tommorow when they are out of the cage i'll try and pick her up and take her to the bedroom and get some


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 4, 2007)

ooops double post


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 4, 2007)

alright this was the best i could do for sadie tonight like i said im gonna try again tommorow, i just don't like to force her out of the cage unless i have too.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW you have a *BEAUTIFUL* Bunny family. I look forward to more pictures of all of them.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::bunny19:apollo::bunnyheart:running bunny


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2007)

there she is, what a beautiful girl!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, she still not sure of me but i've only had her for like 3months. I really haven't pushed it yet becuase i wanted her to get comfortable but i think it's time. Any suggestions on how i can work with her so she doesn't run from me?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well just as I thought that I was over the sheading. NOPE Wrong! Snoopy looks to be sheading. I just pray its not a huge mult like my other 2 had. =( I switched them all over to Rabbit Chow in the green bag and i really like it. I can already see a huge difference from the Nutraphase. I wish I could afford to keep them on Oxbow but things are pretty tight right now. We have a feed store right down the street. They have bale of hay 50lbs for $14.00. They gave me a small amount to see if they like it. I think they do! So now to find something to put all the hay into. 

Snoopy still digs in the food bowl and eats the food off the floor. I can't figure out why he does it. I hope that he's not getting another spur.


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry, missed your last post!

I cant be too helpful since Mr. Tumnus has been here for a year and is still weary of me, but the main thing I suggest is just to let her come to you. I like to lay down on the floor to watch tv or read and let him come investigate 

And for something to put the hay in- try a big tupperware bin, works great!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 23, 2007)

Tomorrows is Coco's gottca day! So I'll be taking new photos of her. But here is a little Halloween one that I made. Things have been crazy around here lately. We were supposed to be moving but that fell through. Theres a huge possibility that I'm going to be moving back to Indiana. So I'm kinda worried about the stress of an me driving with the bunnys in the car with me. I'll be doing it in a few days span stopping at a few places to say over night or a few days. Before finally getting to Indiana.




Personalized Glitter Graphics


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, first off...

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TO YOU, COCO!*



I hope you have a safe, stress-free trip to Indi. It must be a hard time for you right now. Keep us posted.

I love the Blingee pic to, by the way, good job.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just alot of problems with the apartment we live in. Putting un needed stress no me and my boyfriend. I'm trying my best to make things work out. I really do not want to move back home. 

So here some pictures today for my princess! I can't believe it's been a year.
So she got a nail trim today She's always so good for me. Sweet little girl.











mmmm treats!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I hope everything works out for you guys.

That first pic is a hoot! What a good girl.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 24, 2007)

Glitter Graphics


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

You might bemoving HERE!!!!????

Where about in Indiana??? 

_*bunnynapping made easy!*_


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, I'm actually from Indiana, I've only been in Florida for about 4years. If I do end up moving back it will be to my hometown it's Called Fortville. It's north east of Indianapolis. Things are still up in the air here. We are trying to find a place to move. I will not give up any more of my rabbit. We will find a place that will allow us to have all 3 of them. I did talk to my x-husband and he said that I could bring the bunny's to stay with him until we get moved. So I feel better knowing that if she says they have to go I have a place till they can be with us again. For those that don't know whats going on basically the apartment where I live is under new management and they did inspections and told me that we could not have rabbits. She said that if the owners came that they could make us get rid of them. That we would only have 24hours to do so or we'd have to move. Well this all happened after we had just signed a new lease for another year. We did find a house but it ended up being a bad deal. So now to start saving money. Places here want first, last and deposit. Its all very stressful.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 6, 2007)

New coco picture!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

She's so cute! I just love her. I wish I could get mine to trance. ALL of them try and usually succeed in flipping back over.....


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 7, 2007)

I can do it with her and Snoopy! not yet with Sadie.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Your buns are precious! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 7, 2007)

me too, they can only get better. I applied to a community college so If i get accepted I will not be moving back to Indiana. As of right now things are getting back to normal. I really really would like to find a nice big house to rent that way I can have a bunny room again =)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 28, 2007)

Coco was being very cute tonight












I just realized that if things go well and i get to adopt Snowy there names kinda complement each other Coco and Snowy! to funny!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 28, 2007)

Verrrry cute pic of Coco. What's the story with Snowy? I guess I'm out of the loop...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 28, 2007)

His Family can't keep him anymore so he's going to a rescue. I saw a post about him on the rescue myspace and spoke with her. She is going to hold him for me so I can come and adopt him. So thats really the story. Looks like Its not going to be till the weekend of December 14th. So I hope she will hold him for me till then.


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm going to steal them all! Indiana does make bunny napping much easier


----------

